# Merry X Mas



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

merry chrirstmas and happy new years from saskatoon, saskatchewan canada, eh.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I sure hope you and all Outbackers had a very Merry Christmas, *eh!
*


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

We had a great CHRISTmas.

Family around the tree and the table for a fabulous meal. It is a time for family to get together and catch up from summer.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> I sure hope you and all Outbackers had a very Merry Christmas, *eh!
> *


BTW, the large Eh! was just meant to be funny!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> I sure hope you and all Outbackers had a very Merry Christmas, *eh!
> *


BTW, the large Eh! was just meant to be funny!
[/quote]

Thought you were making fun of us Canadians.... lol


----------

